# ويخرج قضيب من جذع يسى وينبت غصن من أصوله



## نجمة الجدي (25 مايو 2011)

* في سفر اشعياء 

الإصحاح الحادي عشر

آيات (1-5) و يخرج قضيب من جذع يسى و ينبت غصن من أصوله.و يحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة و الفهم روح المشورة و القوة روح المعرفة و مخافة الرب. و لذته تكون في مخافة الرب فلا يقضي بحسب نظر عينيه و لا يحكم بحسب سمع أذنيه. بل يقضي بالعدل للمساكين و يحكم بالإنصاف لبائسي الأرض و يضرب الأرض بقضيب فمه و يميت المنافق بنفخة شفتيه. و يكون البر منطقة متنيه و الأمانة منطقة حقويه

ويخرج قضيب من جذع يسى وينبت غصن من أصوله

 محتاج تفسير من هم الشخصيات الثلاثة 
الغصن
القضيب 
الجذع 

من  هم المقصودين  ؟ حيث قرءات في منتديات اسلامية  معلومات مختلفة عن هذه الشخصيات 

وفقكم الرب  لكل خير *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2011)

*قضيب من جذع يسي = قضيب أي فرع. فعائلة داود والتي قطعت بموت صدقيا أيام سبي بابل مشبهة بشجرة قطعت أغصانها ولكن بعد فترة طويلة يخرج من هذه الشجرة غصن أخضر، هو المسيح أبن داود. وصدقيا كان أخر ملك من نسل داود، حتى ظهر المسيح أبن داود .
إذن القضيب والغصن هو السيد المسيح وجذع يسى تعنى نسل يسى.*


----------



## نجمة الجدي (25 مايو 2011)

*في التوراة -سفر اشعياء 

الأصحاح الحادي عشر: (ويخرج قضيب من جذع يسّى وينبت غصن من أصوله ويحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة والفهم روح المشورة والقوة روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب ولذته تكون في مخافة الرب فلا يقضي بحسب نظر عينيه ولا يحكم بحسب سمع أُذنيه بل يقضي بالعدل للمساكين ويحكم بالإنصاف لبائسي الأرض ويضرب الأرض بقضيب فمه ويميت المنافق بنفخة شفتيه ويكون البر منطقة متنيه والأمانة منطقة حقويه. فيسكن الذئب مع الخروف ويربض النمر مع الجدي والعجل مع الشبل ... لا يسوؤون ولا يفسدون في كل جبل قدسي لأنّ الأرض تمتلئ من معرفة الرب كما تغطي المياه البحر.

ويكون في ذلك اليوم أن أصل يسّى القائم راية للشعوب إياه تطلب الأمم ويكون محله مجداً...)

وهذه الأحداث كلها  لم تحدث فيما مضى ولكن ستحدث في المستقبل .. اليس كذلك ؟.

 يسّى  في التوراة معروف أنه والد نبي الله داوود 

كيف ان القضيب والغصن هو  نفسه  السيد المسيح ؟ 

الذي افهمه بان الغصن يخرج من القضيب .. !

يرجى الوضيح وفقكم الرب  *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 مايو 2011)

*



يسّى في التوراة معروف أنه والد نبي الله داوود  
كيف ان القضيب والغصن هو نفسه السيد المسيح ؟ 

الذي افهمه بان الغصن يخرج من القضيب .. !

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
النص الالهى بيقول

اشعياء 11: 1وَيَخْرُجُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ جِذْعِ يَسَّى، وَيَنْبُتُ غُصْنٌ مِنْ أُصُولِهِ،



يخرج قضيب من جذع يسى ، وانتهى اول جزء ، ثم يستكمل اشعياء النبى نبوته قائلا يخرج غصن من اصول يسى (جذوره) لتوكيد المعنى ، لكن اشعياء النبى بالطبع يتكلم عن نفس الشخص ، عن المسيح ابن داود . وهذا واضح جدا عندما نكمل النص .​

*1*. وَيَخْرُجُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ جِذْعِ يَسَّى وَيَنْبُتُ غُصْنٌ مِنْ أُصُولِهِ
*2*. وَيَحِلُّ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ رُوحُ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْفَهْمِ رُوحُ الْمَشُورَةِ وَالْقُوَّةِ رُوحُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ وَمَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ.
*3*. وَلَذَّتُهُ تَكُونُ فِي مَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ فَلاَ يَقْضِي بِحَسَبِ نَظَرِ عَيْنَيْهِ وَلاَ يَحْكُمُ بِحَسَبِ سَمْعِ أُذُنَيْهِ
*4*. بَلْ يَقْضِي بِالْعَدْلِ لِلْمَسَاكِينِ وَيَحْكُمُ بِالإِنْصَافِ لِبَائِسِي الأَرْضِ وَيَضْرِبُ الأَرْضَ بِقَضِيبِ فَمِهِ وَيُمِيتُ الْمُنَافِقَ بِنَفْخَةِ شَفَتَيْهِ.
*5*. وَيَكُونُ الْبِرُّ مِنْطَقَةَ مَتْنَيْهِ وَالأَمَانَةُ مِنْطَقَةَ حَقَوَيْهِ.​
اذن من النص ، فان الغصن سيضرب الارض بقضيب فمه . فنحن لان نتكلم عن شخصين انما شخص واحد .​ 

القضيب هو اشارة للمسيح الملك القادم . ( مز 45: 6 كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ. )​


الغصن اشارة الى ان المسيح القادم سيكون مرتبطا باليهود ومنهم ، فكما ان الغصن ينبت من النبات ، هكذا المسيح سيكون من اليهود ( نسل يسى بالتحديد )​


وهذا واضح جدا ، ومفهوم للمسيحيين واليهود ، فبالرجوع للترجوم اليهودى الذى يمثل فهم اليهود للنص ، فهم ارجعوا النبوة الى المسيح القادم .​


اما للاستزادة فى تلك النبوات ، وكيف ان المسيح هو غصن وقضيب ومن نسل يسى 
​
راجعى ما يلى


*1- من نسل يسَّى*​

النبوة
اشعياء 11: 1وَيَخْرُجُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ جِذْعِ يَسَّى، وَيَنْبُتُ غُصْنٌ مِنْ أُصُولِهِ، ​ 
اشعياء 11: 10وَيَكُونُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَّ أَصْلَ يَسَّى الْقَائِمَ رَايَةً لِلشُّعُوبِ، إِيَّاهُ تَطْلُبُ الأُمَمُ، وَيَكُونُ مَحَلُّهُ مَجْدًا.​ 

التحقيق
متى 1: 1كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ: 2إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ. 3وَيَهُوذَا وَلَدَ فَارِصَ وَزَارَحَ مِنْ ثَامَارَ. وَفَارِصُ وَلَدَ حَصْرُونَ. وَحَصْرُونُ وَلَدَ أَرَامَ. 4وَأَرَامُ وَلَدَ عَمِّينَادَابَ. وَعَمِّينَادَابُ وَلَدَ نَحْشُونَ. وَنَحْشُونُ وَلَدَ سَلْمُونَ. 5وَسَلْمُونُ وَلَدَ بُوعَزَ مِنْ رَاحَابَ. وَبُوعَزُ وَلَدَ عُوبِيدَ مِنْ رَاعُوثَ. وَعُوبِيدُ وَلَدَ يَسَّى. 6وَيَسَّى وَلَدَ دَاوُدَ الْمَلِكَ. وَدَاوُدُ الْمَلِكُ وَلَدَ سُلَيْمَانَ مِنَ الَّتِي لأُورِيَّا.​ 
لوقا 3: 23وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي، 24..... 32بْنِ يَسَّى، بْنِ عُوبِيدَ، بْنِ بُوعَزَ، بْنِ سَلْمُونَ، بْنِ نَحْشُونَ،​ 

ويعلق _ديلتش_ قائلاً: «من جذع يسَّى أي من بقية النسل الملكي الذي اندثر، يقوم غصن صغير يحل محل الجذع ويحمل التاج ويبدو الغصن في أوله ضعيفاً واهناً. وفي تحقيق النبوة تاريخياً يظهر حتى رنين الكلمات: فالغصن (ينبت Netzer) في أوله ضعيف واهن مثل يسوع الناصري Nazarene الفقير المحتقر» (متى 2: 23). ​ 


*2- المسيح هو غصن *​النبوة
اشعياء 11: 1وَيَخْرُجُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ جِذْعِ يَسَّى، وَيَنْبُتُ غُصْنٌ مِنْ أُصُولِهِ،​ 
اشعياء 4: 2فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ غُصْنُ الرَّبِّ بَهَاءً وَمَجْدًا، وَثَمَرُ الأَرْضِ فَخْرًا وَزِينَةً لِلنَّاجِينَ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ.​ 
دانيال 11: 7وَيَقُومُ مِنْ فَرْعِ أُصُولِهَا قَائِمٌ مَكَانَهُ، وَيَأْتِي إِلَى الْجَيْشِ وَيَدْخُلُ حِصْنَ مَلِكِ الشِّمَالِ وَيَعْمَلُ بِهِمْ وَيَقْوَى​ 
زكريا 3: 8فَاسْمَعْ يَا يَهُوشَعُ الْكَاهِنُ الْعَظِيمُ أَنْتَ وَرُفَقَاؤُكَ الْجَالِسُونَ أَمَامَكَ، لأَنَّهُمْ رِجَالُ آيَةٍ، لأَنِّي هأَنَذَا آتِي بِعَبْدِي «الْغُصْنِ».​ 
زكريا 6: 12وَكَلِّمْهُ قَائِلاً: هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ قَائِلاً: هُوَذَا الرَّجُلُ «الْغُصْنُ» اسْمُهُ. وَمِنْ مَكَانِهِ يَنْبُتُ وَيَبْنِي هَيْكَلَ الرَّبِّ.​ 
ارميا 33: 15فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ وَفِي ذلِكَ الزَّمَانِ أُنْبِتُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ الْبِرِّ، فَيُجْرِي عَدْلاً وَبِرًّا فِي الأَرْضِ.​ 
توضيح :
كلمة غصن او فرع التى جاءت فى سفر اشعياء وارميا ودانيال وزكريا هى عبرياَ ( اللغة الاصلية للعهد القديم ) جاءت هكذا (נצר) وتنطق ( نتصر ) .
وبحسب نبوة زكريا فالغصن سيكون اسمه. وكما قال دانيال النبى انه يقوم من الغصن .​ 

التحقيق
1- سّمى يسوع بالناصرى 
متى 2: 23وَأَتَى وَسَكَنَ فِي مَدِينَةٍ يُقَالُ لَهَا نَاصِرَةُ، لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ:«إِنَّهُ سَيُدْعَى نَاصِرِيًّا»​ 
مرقس 10: 47فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ، ابْتَدَأَ يَصْرُخُ وَيَقُولُ:«يَا يَسُوعُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، ارْحَمْنِي!»​ 
كلمة ناصرة عبريا هى(נצרת) ونطقها عبريا هى (نتصرت) وهى تتكون من مقطعين (נצר) وهى تعنى غصن + (ת) وهى تاء التأنيث العبرية ، اى ان مدينة الناصرة تعنى مدينة الغصنة (غصن مؤنث) ويرجع ذلك لان المدينة كانت منفردة وعلى جبل عالى فى الجليل (لوقا 4: 29)
لذا فنبوة دانيال قد تحققت ، اذ جاء المسيح من مدينة الناصرة ومعناها مدينة الغصن (متى 2: 23)​ 
وحيث ان المسيح يسوع عاش بالناصرة بداية عمره ،اصبح اسمه يسوع الناصرى كما جاء فى (مرقس 10: 47)
مرقس 10: 47فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ، ابْتَدَأَ يَصْرُخُ وَيَقُولُ:«يَا يَسُوعُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، ارْحَمْنِي!»​ 
كلمة ناصرى بالعبرية هى (נצרי) ونطقها عبريا هى (نتصرى) وهى تتكون من جزئين
(נצר) اى غصن ، (י) وهى للنسب مثل ــى فى كلمة ( مصرى او مسيحـى ) وليست جزء من اصل الكلمة .​ 
اى ان يسوع الناصرى تعنى حرفيا : يسوع الغصنى او يسوع الذى ينتمى لمدينة الغصن .
وبهذا فإن نبوة (زكريا 6: 12) القائلة [الْغُصْنُ اسْمُهُ] ، قد تحققت حرفيا كما جاء فى (مرقس 10: 47)​ 









​ 


2- قال المسيح عن نفسه انه الغصن .​


يوحنا 15
*1*. «أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ وَأَبِي الْكَرَّامُ.
*2*. كُلُّ غُصْنٍ فِيَّ لاَ يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يَنْزِعُهُ وَكُلُّ مَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يُنَقِّيهِ لِيَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ أَكْثَرَ.
*3*. أَنْتُمُ الآنَ أَنْقِيَاءُ لِسَبَبِ الْكلاَمِ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهِ.
*4*. اُثْبُتُوا فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ. كَمَا أَنَّ الْغُصْنَ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ مِنْ ذَاتِهِ إِنْ لَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْكَرْمَةِ كَذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً إِنْ لَمْ تَثْبُتُوا فِيَّ.
*5*. أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هَذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئاً.
*6*. إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ يُطْرَحُ خَارِجاً كَالْغُصْنِ فَيَجِفُّ وَيَجْمَعُونَهُ وَيَطْرَحُونَهُ فِي النَّارِ فَيَحْتَرِقُ.
*7*. إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِيَّ وَثَبَتَ كلاَمِي فِيكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ مَا تُرِيدُونَ فَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ.
*8*. بِهَذَا يَتَمَجَّدُ أَبِي أَنْ تَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ فَتَكُونُونَ تلاَمِيذِي.
*9*. كَمَا أَحَبَّنِي الآبُ كَذَلِكَ أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا. اُثْبُتُوا فِي مَحَبَّتِي.
*10*. إِنْ حَفِظْتُمْ وَصَايَايَ تَثْبُتُونَ فِي مَحَبَّتِي كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا قَدْ حَفِظْتُ وَصَايَا أَبِي وَأَثْبُتُ فِي مَحَبَّتِهِ.
*11*. كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِكَيْ يَثْبُتَ فَرَحِي فِيكُمْ وَيُكْمَلَ فَرَحُكُمْ.
*12*. «هَذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتِي أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ.
*13*. لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هَذَا أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ.
*14*. أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ.
*15*. لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيداً لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ لَكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي.​



لاحظ الاتى :
المسيح قال انه الكرمة ، اى ساق شجرة العنب ، وهو (ما قال عنه اشعياء النبى انه الغصن الخارج من الاصل او الجذر اشعياء 11: 1)
ونحن اغصان صغيرة مرتبطين بهذا الغصن الكبير ، فان كان ليس لنا علاقة بهذا الغصن الكبير ، فاننا نُقطع من الشجرة ونجف ، اى نهلك . لذلك لابد لنا ان نمسك فى غصن حياتنا اى المسيح .​



*3- المسيح قضيب اى ملك *​
وهن يوجد نوعين من النبوات ، نوع يقول بان المسيح القادم سيكون ملك ، ونبوات تقول بانه سيكون ملك وليس لحكمه نهاية​مزمور 2: 6«أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ مَسَحْتُ مَلِكِي عَلَى صِهْيَوْنَ جَبَلِ قُدْسِي».

ارميا 23: 5«هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأُقِيمُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ بِرّ، فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ، وَيُجْرِي حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً فِي الأَرْضِ.

ارميا 30: 4فَهذَا هُوَ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ عَنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَعَنْ يَهُوذَا..... 8وَيَكُونُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ، أَنِّي أَكْسِرُ نِيرَهُ عَنْ عُنُقِكَ، وَأَقْطَعُ رُبُطَكَ، وَلاَ يَسْتَعْبِدُهُ بَعْدُ الْغُرَبَاءُ، 9بَلْ يَخْدِمُونَ الرَّبَّ إِلهَهُمْ وَدَاوُدَ مَلِكَهُمُ الَّذِي أُقِيمُهُ لَهُمْ.
هذة النبوة هى من ارميا النبى والذى تنبأ (626 ق.م – 576 ق.م ) اى بعد موت داود النبى بحوالى 4 قرون ، ومع ذلك تجده يقول ان الله سيرسل لهم داود ملكا لشعبه ، حزقيال النبى هنا يتنبأ عن المسيح الراعى اصل وذرية داود (رؤيا يوحنا 22: 16) ، وتنبأ بنفس الشكل هنا (ارميا 30: 9) ، (ارميا 23: 5) ، (ارميا 33: 15) . للاستزادة (ارجع لنبوة : من نسل داود)
وذكر الترجوم اليهودى الذى يمثل فهم اليهود للاية (ارميا 30: 9) "المسيح ابن داود الذى اقيمه لهم"

حزقيال 37: 24وَدَاوُدُ عَبْدِي يَكُونُ مَلِكًا عَلَيْهِمْ، وَيَكُونُ لِجَمِيعِهِمْ رَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ، فَيَسْلُكُونَ فِي أَحْكَامِي وَيَحْفَظُونَ فَرَائِضِي وَيَعْمَلُونَ بِهَا.

زكريا 9: 9اِبْتَهِجِي جِدًّا يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ، اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ. هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ وَدِيعٌ، وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ وَعَلَى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ.

دانيال 7: 13«كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ. 14فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.

1اخبار الايام 22: 10هُوَ يَبْنِي بَيْتًا لاسْمِي، وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا، وَأَنَا لَهُ أَبًا وَأُثَبِّتُ كُرْسِيَّ مُلْكِهِ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.

اشعياء 9: 6لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ. 7لِنُمُوِّ رِيَاسَتِهِ، وَلِلسَّلاَمِ لاَ نِهَايَةَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى مَمْلَكَتِهِ، لِيُثَبِّتَهَا وَيَعْضُدَهَا بِالْحَقِّ وَالْبِرِّ، مِنَ الآنَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. غَيْرَةُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ تَصْنَعُ هذَا.

وعموما كانت هذة النقطة واضحة جدا فى الفكر اليهودى ، وهذا واضح فى الترجومات الارامية والتى تمثل فهم اليهود للنص . فهم يعرفون ان المسيح المنتظر سيكون ملكا .
عدد الشواهد لاحصر لها ، سأكتفى بذكر 
الترجوم المنسوب ليوناثان (تكوين 3: 15) ، (تكوين 49: 10 و11) 
ترجوم اشعياء النبى (اشعياء 11: 1-2)


التحقيق
تتبع المجوس النبوات كما قالها بلعام بن بعور (فعرفوا موطن المسيح وعلامة مجيئه -عدد 24: 17) وتتبعوا نبوة دانيال النبى فى السبى (فعرفوا ان المسيح هذا سيكون ملك لليهود وعرفوا ايضا توقيت مجيئه – دانيال 9: 24-26) ، فجاءوا الى هيرودس الوالى بحسن نية طالبين ان يجدوا المولود .
متى 2: 1وَلَمَّا وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ الْمَلِكِ، إِذَا مَجُوسٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ 2قَائِلِينَ:«أَيْنَ هُوَ الْمَوْلُودُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ فَإِنَّنَا رَأَيْنَا نَجْمَهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ وَأَتَيْنَا لِنَسْجُدَ لَهُ».

متى 21: 1وَلَمَّا قَرُبُوا مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَجَاءُوا إِلَى بَيْتِ فَاجِي عِنْدَ جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ، حِينَئِذٍ أَرْسَلَ يَسُوعُ تِلْمِيذَيْنِ 2قَائِلاً لَهُمَا:«اِذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا، فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَجِدَانِ أَتَانًا مَرْبُوطَةً وَجَحْشًا مَعَهَا، فَحُّلاَهُمَا وَأْتِيَاني بِهِمَا. 3وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئًا، فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا». 4فَكَانَ هذَا كُلُّهُ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالنَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ: 5«قُولُوا لابْنَةِ صِهْيَوْنَ: هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِيكِ وَدِيعًا، رَاكِبًا عَلَى أَتَانٍ وَجَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ». 6فَذَهَبَ التِّلْمِيذَانِ وَفَعَلاَ كَمَا أَمَرَهُمَا يَسُوعُ، 7وَأَتَيَا بِالأَتَانِ وَالْجَحْشِ، وَوَضَعَا عَلَيْهِمَا ثِيَابَهُمَا فَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِمَا. 8وَالْجَمْعُ الأَكْثَرُ فَرَشُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ. وَآخَرُونَ قَطَعُوا أَغْصَانًا مِنَ الشَّجَرِ وَفَرَشُوهَا فِي الطَّرِيقِ. 9وَالْجُمُوعُ الَّذِينَ تَقَدَّمُوا وَالَّذِينَ تَبِعُوا كَانُوا يَصْرَخُونَ قَائِلِينَ:«أُوصَنَّا لابْنِ دَاوُدَ! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! أُوصَنَّا فِي الأَعَالِي!». 10وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ أُورُشَلِيمَ ارْتَجَّتِ الْمَدِينَةُ كُلُّهَا قَائِلَةً:«مَنْ هذَا؟»


يوحنا 18: 33ثُمَّ دَخَلَ بِيلاَطُسُ أَيْضًا إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَدَعَا يَسُوعَ، وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟» 34أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَمِنْ ذَاتِكَ تَقُولُ هذَا، أَمْ آخَرُونَ قَالُوا لَكَ عَنِّي؟» 35أَجَابَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَلَعَلِّي أَنَا يَهُودِيٌّ؟ أُمَّتُكَ وَرُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَسْلَمُوكَ إِلَيَّ. مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟» 36أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ، لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا». 37فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ إِذًا مَلِكٌ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ:«أَنْتَ تَقُولُ: إِنِّي مَلِكٌ. لِهذَا قَدْ وُلِدْتُ أَنَا، وَلِهذَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي».


وضع الرومان لافتة تقول ان المسيح المصلوب هو ملك اليهود ، كنوع من الاستهزاء ، ورفض اليهود ذلك ولكنها لم تتغير وتُركت كما هى بسماح من الله ليقول لليهود هذا هو ملككم الذين رفضتموه انتم .
متى 27: 37وَجَعَلُوا فَوْقَ رَأْسِهِ عِلَّتَهُ مَكْتُوبَةً:«هذَا هُوَ يَسُوعُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ».



توضيح:
المسيح هو ملك ، ملك سماوى حكمه لا ينتهى، لا يسعى لحكم البشر فى حدود دولة زمنية ، بل هو يسعى لان يملك على القلوب ، المسيح قال انه سماوى وليس من الارض (يوحنا 6: 38 ، يوحنا 6: 42)

ولذلك فهو رفض ان يكون ملك ارضى (يوحنا 6: 15) ، واخذ يبشر بملكه على القلوب (متى 4: 17) ، واعلن انه ملك سماوى لبيلاطس (يوحنا 18: 33-37)
ومن لم يجعل المسيح ملكا على قلبه فهو سيكون مدانا عند مجئ المسيح الثانى .








المسيح ملك وحكمه ابدى

النبوة
دانيال 7: 13«كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ. 14فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.

دانيال 7: 27وَالْمَمْلَكَةُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ وَعَظَمَةُ الْمَمْلَكَةِ تَحْتَ كُلِّ السَّمَاءِ تُعْطَى لِشَعْبِ قِدِّيسِي الْعَلِيِّ. مَلَكُوتُهُ مَلَكُوتٌ أَبَدِيٌّ، وَجَمِيعُ السَّلاَطِينِ إِيَّاهُ يَعْبُدُونَ وَيُطِيعُونَ

اشعياء 9: 6لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ. 7لِنُمُوِّ رِيَاسَتِهِ، وَلِلسَّلاَمِ لاَ نِهَايَةَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى مَمْلَكَتِهِ، لِيُثَبِّتَهَا وَيَعْضُدَهَا بِالْحَقِّ وَالْبِرِّ، مِنَ الآنَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. غَيْرَةُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ تَصْنَعُ هذَا.

ميخا 4: 7وَأَجْعَلُ الظَّالِعَةَ بَقِيَّةً، وَالْمُقْصَاةَ أُمَّةً قَوِيَّةً، وَيَمْلِكُ الرَّبُّ عَلَيْهِمْ فِي جَبَلِ صِهْيَوْنَ مِنَ الآنَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.

1اخبار الايام 22: 10هُوَ يَبْنِي بَيْتًا لاسْمِي، وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا، وَأَنَا لَهُ أَبًا وَأُثَبِّتُ كُرْسِيَّ مُلْكِهِ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.

1اخبار الايام 17: 12هُوَ يَبْنِي لِي بَيْتًا وَأَنَا أُثَبِّتُ كُرْسِيَّهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.
البيت مقصود هو الهيكل الذى هو جسد المسيح (يوحنا 2: 18-21)


التحقيق
المسيح باعتراف المسيحيين فهو داس الموت وقام من بين الاموات وهو الان فى السماء ، وباعتراف المسلمين فهو حى الى الان ولم يموت ، فطبيعى ان ملكه على القلوب الذى ابتدأ من موته على الصليب ، مستمر حتى الان.

بشر الملاك جبرائيل مريم بذلك
لوقا 1: 30فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ:«لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ، لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. 31وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. 32هذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيمًا، وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى، وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ، 33وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ».
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (26 مايو 2011)

تفسير القمص انطونيوس فكرى

*آيات (1-5)  و يخرج قضيب من جذع يسى و ينبت غصن من أصوله.و يحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة و  الفهم روح المشورة و القوة روح المعرفة و مخافة الرب. و لذته تكون في مخافة الرب  فلا يقضي بحسب نظر عينيه و لا يحكم بحسب سمع أذنيه. بل يقضي بالعدل للمساكين و يحكم  بالإنصاف لبائسي الأرض و يضرب الأرض بقضيب فمه و يميت المنافق بنفخة شفتيه. و يكون  البر منطقة متنيه و الأمانة منطقة حقويه.*
كعادة  إشعياء نجده بعد أن تكلم عن التهديدات ضد شعبه نجد أنه في (10 : 33، 34) انتقل إلي  خراب أشور ويوضح هنا أن هذا رمزاً لعمل الله الخلاصى وظهور ربنا يسوع المسيح. نجده  ينهي الإصحاح العاشر بقطع أغصان الأشرار ويبدأ هنا في ص (11) بخروج قضيب من جذع يسي  أي أبن لداود. وهذه الآيات واضح أنها علي السيد المسيح ولكن اليهود يطبقونها علي  حزقيا مع أنه ولد قبل نطق إشعياء بها.
*من جذع  يسي* = نسبة السيد المسيح  هنا إلي يسي وليس لداود الملك تشير لإتضاعه. والسيد المسيح بإتضاعه سحق تشامخ  الأعداء وكبريائهم الذي صوره في (10 :33) بغصون مرتفعه *ويحل عليه روح الرب* =  فهو قد حبل به من الروح القدس وحل عليه الروح في المعمودية لحسابنا. وحلول الروح  القدس علي السيد المسيح يختلف عن حلوله فينا، فهو علي السيد المسيح حلول أقنومي،  أما لنا فهو نعمة بقدر ما تحتمل طبيعتنا. السيد المسيح حل فيه كل الملء ومن ملئه  ننال نحن نعمة فوق نعمة (كو 1: 19 + 9:2 + يو 16:1) وحلول الروح القدس علي المسيح  كان لحسابنا ليحل علي البشر (جسد المسيح نحن) بعد ذلك وصفات الروح المذكورة هنا  سبع، *روح الرب روح الحكمة*.. فرقم 7 رقم كامل يشير لعمل الروح القدس الكامل  في الكنيسة، لذلك قيل في (رؤ 4:1) سبعة أرواح الله بنفس المفهوم. روح الله القدوس  يعطينا حكمة وفهم لنفهم أسرار الله. وهو يشير علينا ويرشدنا للحق وهو يعطينا قوة  جبارة تعتقنا من ناموس الخطية والموت. ويعطينا معرفة بها نتذوق الحياة الروحية.  *لذته تكون في مخافة الرب *= الناس لذتهم في إشباع شهواتهم أما هو فقال عن  نفسه من منكم يبكتني علي خطية. هي ليست مخافة الرعب ولكن مخافة من لا يريد أن يجرح  مشاعر أبيه، وهذا ما يعطيه لنا الروح القدس.
*فلا يقضي  بحسب نظر عينيه* = أي لا ينخدع  بالمظاهر فهو يعلم قلوب الناس وهو فاحص القلوب والكلي.* ولا يحكم بحسب* *سمع  أذنيه* = هو يرفض الوشايات البشرية. *يقضي بالعدل للمساكين* = هو يهتم  بالمساكين ودعاهم إخوته. وطوب المساكين بالروح. وكان محباً للعشارين والخطاة.  *ويضرب الأرض بقضيب فمه* = فهو يخرج من فمه سيف ماضي ذو حدين (رؤ 1 : 16) به  يحارب أعداءه (رؤ 2: 16) وقوله يضرب الأرض أي من صار في شهوانيته أرضاً. وهو يضرب  ليحطم فينا الزمنيات حتى يرفعنا للسماويات. وكلمة الله هي سيف ذو حدين (عب 4 : 12)  الحد الأول يلدنا من جديد (1بط 1 :23) والحد الثاني يدين لو لم نستجب للحد الأول  وعاندنا (يو 12 : 48 + رؤ 2 :16).
*ويميت  المنافق* = المنافق هو ضد  المسيح، روح الظلمة الموجود في كل زمان ومكان *بنفخة شفتيه* = هي الروح القدس.  لذلك فلا سبيل لمقاومة وإبطال حجج المقاومين للإيمان وخداعات ونفاق إبليس إلا  بالروح القدس.
*ويكون البر  منطقة متنيه* = كان الأغنياء يلبسون  ويتزينون بمنطقة مزركشة مذهبة علامة الغني والعظمة والمسيح لبس منطقة البر إذ ظهر  أنه قدوس بلا خطية. وكانوا يلبسون منطقة لتقوية الجسد كاستعداد للقيام بعمل ما.  والمسيح كان ببره هو الوحيد البار القادر أن يموت ليقدم الخلاص لنا وتمنطق ليغسل  أرجلنا.( أى يطهر كل من يقبله).
*قضيب من جذع  يسي* = قضيب أي فرع. فعائلة  داود والتي قطعت بموت صدقيا أيام سبي بابل مشبهة بشجرة قطعت أغصانها ولكن بعد فترة  طويلة يخرج من هذه الشجرة غصن أخضر، هو المسيح أبن داود. وصدقيا كان أخر ملك من نسل  داود، حتى ظهر المسيح أبن داود .


----------

